# Pdi Question



## southwest camper (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello campers! 
Just bought a 2013 Outback 210RS. We are very excited to use our new camper. We pick up the camper soon at the dealer. We have a small 18 foot 1991 camper, so we are mostly familiar with the systems in the camper. The new Outback will have newer systems along with the rear electric slide. 
The dealer wanted almost $1000.00 to do a PDI. At the time of the purchase, I said no. They will do a drop test to test the if the propane system has any leaks, but that's it. The dealer said they would run an electrical cord to the camper, so we could test out the electrical components. It' up to us to figure everything else out. 
Is the $1000.00 worth the PDI with the dealer? Is that a normal for dealers to charge for a PDI? I understand if it is your very first camper and didn't know how anything worked it might be worth the money, but to me it seems a little steep. 
Thanks all.

Happy Camper


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Highway robbery.I personally would drop that deal like a bad habit.Find another dealer who appreciates your buisness.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah that's a rip off. The dealer I bought from tested the gas, plumbing, furnace, a/c, fridge, hot water heater, etc. all included with the purchase. You can do the PDI yourself though. Here's a link to Oregon_Camper's web page with the PDI check sheet. Oregon_Camper's PDI check sheet


----------



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

I too would run away from this deal. This sounds like a dealer that doesn't care about their customers.

I have never heard of dealers charging for a PDI.

If this is how they treat their customers before the sale, imagine how they will treat them after the sale and they have their money if the customer has a problem.

Just doesn't sound right to me.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

A dealership should be more than accommodating when showing a customer a new unit. Sounds like the dealership is just trying to line their pockets with another $1000. Just curious what the folks from Keystone Outback think of this practice. Dealerships selling Keystones units and charging extra for a PDI?!!?? IMHO-Take your business elsewhere.


----------



## southwest camper (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah...I think it's the craziest thing to charge for a PDI. This unit is a used 2013 210RS. I guess the people who had it traded it in for a larger camper. It looks to be in good shape, so hoping my own PDI will turn up unremarkable. 
Makes you wonder if they charge that for a brand new camper too! 
Thanks for your reply's.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not sure of the price you've agreed on for the trailer, but the PDI fee is unbelievable. I'd turn my back and never go back to that location.

I drove from Oregon to Michigan to get our 301BQ from Lakeshore and saved just over $5000 *including *fuel and camping costs. GREAT experience buying from them. I recommend you call both Lakeshore and Holmans. You will get the absolute best price from them and they will treat you with respect.

In the end...it's your money and your decision, but I can't imagine paying a large amount of money to a business that I know is treating me like crap.

Please keep us posted on your decision and progress.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I just bought a 210TRS from Lakeshore. No PDI charges there. That should be covered. I agree with Oregon_Camper about Lakeshore.

Nice of your dealer to offer to run an extension cord for you though...


----------



## southwest camper (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your input! I believe I got a pretty good price for that camper. Yeah, I will seriously look into Lakeshore for our next purchase. I will take a friend with me to do the PDI and he is familiar with Outbacks and camper systems. I might even buy him six cold ones! 
I guess I should stay on the good side of the dealer....cause they are the only one in town if I ever needed service. 
I might even bring my own extension cord....I have a feeling they might forget!


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Case of Steamworks Steam Engine will be fine yep!

Colorado Outbacker!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd still vote on dropping the deal and find the trailer somewhere else.

If they treat you like this when you're a potential BUYER, I'd hate to see what they put you through if/when you need service OMG!!!!

BTW...you can have your Outback service at any authorized Keystone facility. You don't have to have the dealer that sold you the trailer do the work.

Take a day or two...call a few more dealerships within a 4-5 hour drive and find a dealer that wants your business.

Did you get a copy of my PDI yet?

You will need to tell the dealership you are going to be there for about 4 hours. You will need running water and an RV dump facility. You need to test everything...not just stuff that runs when shore power is supplied.

I might even go so far as to think the Dealership is trying to hide something about this unit. By paying them $1000 (for a service that should be free) they might be covering the cost to repair something they know is already wrong. They figure if you pay $1000 now...they are covered. If you don't pay the $1000 now, you'll be back later due to the problem and they can get their $$ then.


----------



## southwest camper (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks Oregon Camper...I did get the PDI checklist. I think we will go over it with a fine tooth comb and if there is problems, address it with them and see how they will deal with it. 
If it becomes more of a hassle to get the items taken care of...well, then I can walk away from the deal. 
I will let you know how it goes. Thanks for all of your input.


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Excuse my ignorance, but what is a PDI? Is it the walk -thru on the day you pick up your trailer?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

GodFather2u said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is a PDI? Is it the walk -thru on the day you pick up your trailer?


PDI = *P*re *D*elivery* I*nspection with the emphasis on PRE DELIVERY. One should complete the PDI prior to signing any purchasing paperwork. It is (or should be) very much more then just a 'walk-thru' as you should be hands on testing all of the systems and inspecting every inch looking for defects or areas that my need attention. If anything needs attention, it should be done prior to signing on the dotted line.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

I used the PDI with my first purchase. It was conducted at the dealership. They had their own Pdi list but I used the one I got from Oregon camper I believe. That list didn't miss a beat. The dealership pdi was free and took about 2hrs I think., no mention of it costing anything. but I did get stroked when I brought tt back for some minor items that I could have probably fixed myself (except one electrical issue)had I taken the time to read over this website and some you tube videos that were recommended.


----------

